# Blob top What is it ?



## Mykey (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello, I know very little about antique bottles.Can someone tell me more about this bottle.I think it is a blob top and made before 1900.The bottle is about 7 inches high and 2 1/2 in diameter.The embossing reads John K. Lee Dayton O.(O for Ohio) on side and C&L or C&I on the bottom.Thanks for your help.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Mykey,
 Welcome! It is a blob top soda bottle that is pretty old. The glass manufacturer (Cunningham & Ihmsen - the C & I that you see) only operated until about 1879. That makes it an early soda. I can't tell you more about the Ohio bottler (but maybe someone here can). I can tell you that it is a great old collectible bottle and that it is way way better than the first bottle that I ever found! Once again, welcome.


----------



## Mykey (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow great thanks for the info! I found this bottle in the basement of the house I'm renting.Can anyone ballpark the value of the bottle?I'm considering putting it on ebay.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 18, 2009)

It's the type of bottle I will gladly pay $20 for as a collector of sodas.. I would be interested to see how it does on ebay.. nice find!


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 18, 2009)

I donâ€™t know what your particular bottle is worth but a typical bottle like yours from a big city such a Dayton should go for about $10 -$20 on Ebay. If it is a rare one it will go for more, if there is some damage it will go for less.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Mike,

 Welcome to the forum & thanks for putting up this bottle. I think it is a "John Klee, Dayton, O." soda.

 :Hi, I'm in the process of writing a story, possibly a book, about the Klee family's bottling history in Dayton, OH. John Klee senior came to Dayton from Germany and began manufacturing mineral water and sodas in 1866. Eventually the company was operated by his sons. O. P. Klee continued operating the company until some time in the 1930's. The Dayton Library has very little info on this family business. I dig old bottles and have dug several different types of Klee bottles. Mr. Klee also patented a soda bottle stopper.       Notes:
 82230       Patent Number:
 Bottle-stopper       Title:
 1868-09-15       Issue Date:
 John Klee (Dayton, OH)
 Inventor(s):
 141360       Patent Number:
 Bottling liquids       Title:
 1873-07-29       Issue Date:
 John Klee (Dayton, OH)
 Inventor(s):
 F. A. Lehmann, attorney       Notes:
 Any info, pics etc. would be most appeciated.
 Thanks, Steve Greene www.daytondigger.com" Found here.

 You may want to contact the Dayton Diggers @ http://www.daytondigger.com/. They could probably give you further information.

 Is there a metal stopper within the bottle?









  You might have an example with his Klee Stopper of 1880.

 "Numerous variants of bottles utilized by John Klee have been found in the Indianapolis, Indiana, Louisville, Kentucky, and Dayton, Ohio areas where Klee operated bottling plants.  The Indiana bottles are embossed with a K, K & C, or KLEE & COLEMAN.  The Kentucky bottles are embossed K. C. & Co. with S.G.W. / LOU. KY on the base. The Ohio bottles are embossed with a K, K & C, K & C CO., K C & Co., and KLEE / K / DAYTON, O.  These bottles look like typical Hutchinson bottles even though they likely utilized Kleeâ€™s Bottle Stopper, not Hutchinsonâ€™s Patent Spring Stopper.  Collectors refer to them as â€œHutchinsonsâ€ whether theyâ€™re found with Klee or Hutchinson stoppers, so they have been included in the Hutchison Bottle Directory.

 In spite of the obvious similarity to Charles G. Hutchinsonâ€™s earlier patent, the U.S. Patent Office apparently approved John Kleeâ€™s patent application because of his â€œimprovements.â€  125+ years later it appears Klee may have tweaked Hutchinsonâ€™s patent slightly and filed it as his own in hopes of grabbing a portion of the lucrative stopper market.  There is no evidence he achieved any marketing success with his closure." From The HutchBook.






  Found here.


----------

